# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Τι θόρυβος μπορεί να είναι αυτός??

## chipakos-original

Το σπίτι που μένω είναι 10 ετίας.Μία μέρα έτσι στα ξαφνικά ανοίγω την βρύση της κουζίνας και περίπου στη μέση της διαδρομής ακούγεται ένας πολύ άσκημος θόρυβος όπως έτρεχε το νερό έχει σίγουρα σχέση με την πίεση του νερού αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω από που προέρχεται. Δεν είναι ο γνωστός θόρυβος της σωλήνας που δεν την τσιμεντάρισαν σωστά και στο κλείσιμο κάνει ένα χτύπημα . Οχι καμία σχέση με αυτό. Τέλος πάντων πάω στο wc δοκιμάζω εκεί κανένα πρόβλημα. Πάω στην τουαλέτα δοκιμάζω μπαταρία μπάνιου κανένα πρόβλημα ντουζιέρα τίποτα όλα ήσυχα. Πάω μπαλκόνι δοκιμάζω την βρύση δεν παρουσιάζει τίποτα . Για να μην σας κουράζω δεν θα θέλατε να είμαστε μεσοτοιχία και να μέναμε δίπλα δίπλα ο θόρυβος ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΣ. Αν έχει κάποιος κάποια ιδέα ας μου πει. Βλάκεψε η μπαταρία της κουζίνας??

----------


## JOUN

> Βλάκεψε η μπαταρία της κουζίνας??


E ναι, τι αλλο..Δεκα χρονια που σου εβγαλε η βρυση,μια χαρα ειναι..

Φανταζομαι ο θορυβος που λες ειναι σαν να χτυπαει κομπρεσερ αλλα με ποιο λιγα χτυπηματα,σωστα;

----------


## chipakos-original

> E ναι, τι αλλο..Δεκα χρονια που σου εβγαλε η βρυση,μια χαρα ειναι..
> 
> Φανταζομαι ο θορυβος που λες ειναι σαν να χτυπαει κομπρεσερ αλλα με ποιο λιγα χτυπηματα,σωστα;


Βασικά δεν είναι χτυπήμετα δηλαδή δεν είναι τακ τακ με μεγάλη συχνότητα . Είναι σαν να στένεψε ξαφνικά η δίοδος του νερού και σφυρίζει. Σαν σφύριγμα περιγράφεται παρά σαν κτύπημα . Αλλά οκ θα συμφωνήσω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ελάτωμα μπαταρίας και μόνο αυτό αφού όλες οι άλλες μπαταρίες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Ομως να ενημερώσω ότι είμαι σε πολυκατοικία 10 ετίας αλλά εγώ μπήκα μέσα πριν 6 χρόνια και sorry που δεν το διευκρίνησα από την αρχή. Η μπαταρία είναι Porser αξίζει κάνα 50ρικο έως 70ρικο ευρώ.Δεν τρέχει είναι καινούρια μοιάζει όπως όταν πρωτομπήκα στο σπίτι μου φαίνεται τι να πω τρελό έτσι στο ξεκούδουνο να χαλάει . Πάντως τηλεόραση στο σαλόνι δεν μπορώ να ακούσω αν ανοίξει η βρύση της κουζίνας. Θα δω τι θα κάνω ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως. Αν κάποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα ας την πει διότι δεν περισεύει χρήμα οπότε για λίγο καιρό σίγουρα θα υπομείνω τον σπαστικό αυτό ήχο.

----------


## spirakos

Αν ευθυνεται η μπαταρια ο ηχος δε θα χτυπουσε και στη μπαταρια με τις αντιστοιχες δονησεις??
Δεκα χρονια ειναι πολλα?

----------


## katmadas

Νομιζω καταλαβα τον ηχο.
Με εχει τυχει και σε μενα.
Φανταζομαι πως στο κανει μονο οταν εχεις την βρυση να τρεχει λιγο ε?
ας πουμε αν την ανοιξεις περισσοτερο μετα σταματαει.

Συντονισμος μου φανηκε εμενα κατα καποιο τροπο σε συγκεκριμενη ροη του νερου στο σωληνα.

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο αλλα ετσι οπως τα λες το εχω παθει και εγω σε ενα σπιτι.

Τωρα πηγες εκει?Αν ναι πιστευω πως ουτε με την αλλαγη της μπαταριας θα διορθωθει γιατι το δοκιμασα και εγω τοτε...
Λογικα αν μενεις σε πολυκατοικια θα εχει κυκλοφορητη και μαλον ειναι απο εκει.

----------


## JOUN

> Δεκα χρονια ειναι πολλα?


Αν η βρυση ειναι της πλακας(κατι που δεν διευκρινίστηκε) τοτε ναι ειναι αρκετος καιρος.Αφου λες οτι η βρυση ειναι καλη λογικα εχει ανταλλακτικο μηχανισμο.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Νομιζω καταλαβα τον ηχο.
> Με εχει τυχει και σε μενα.
> Φανταζομαι πως στο κανει μονο οταν εχεις την βρυση να τρεχει λιγο ε?
> ας πουμε αν την ανοιξεις περισσοτερο μετα σταματαει.
> 
> Συντονισμος μου φανηκε εμενα κατα καποιο τροπο σε συγκεκριμενη ροη του νερου στο σωληνα.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο αλλα ετσι οπως τα λες το εχω παθει και εγω σε ενα σπιτι.
> 
> ...


Ναι θα μπορούσα να το πω και συντονισμό διότι πράγματι αν ανοίξω τέρμα την μπαταρία τότε ο ήχος εξαφανίζεται. Το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται κάπου στη μέση. Δεν έχω πάει τώρα σε αυτό το σπίτι,μένω 6 χρόνια εκεί και το φαινόμενο ξεκίνησε ξαφνικά,(περίπου μία εβδομάδα )χωρίς κάποια επισκευή η επέμβαση στο κύκλωμα του νερού. Δεν έχει κυκλοφορητή η πολυκατοικία που μένω το κάθε διαμέρισμα στην πολυκατοικία έχει δική του σωλήνα που πάει κατ ευθείαν στο ρολόι του. Εγώ μένω στον πρώτο όροφο και η σωλήνα με το ρολόι απέχει περίπου 40 μέτρα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αν η βρυση ειναι της πλακας(κατι που δεν διευκρινίστηκε) τοτε ναι ειναι αρκετος καιρος.Αφου λες οτι η βρυση ειναι καλη λογικα εχει ανταλλακτικο μηχανισμο.


Οι μπαταρίες Porser απ ότι έχω ακούσει βασικά απ ότι μου είπαν στο Praktiker διότι εκείνοι τις φέρνουν είναι απ το ίδιο εργοστάσιο που βγαίνουν οι Ideal Standart οπότε αν ισχύει αυτό 100% τότε κανονικά η μπαταρία πάει με κλειστά μάτια για 20 με 25 χρόνια . Αλλωστε όπως είπα η μπαταρία μου είναι καινούρια εξωτερικά και τόσο σφιχτή όσο και την πρώτη ημέρα που εγκαταστάθηκα στο νέο μου σπίτι. Θα κοιτάξω αν είναι θέμα μηχανισμού θα τον αντικαταστήσω. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως όλους για τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## xsterg

παρε και βαλε δοκιμαστικα και μια αλλη βρυση για να δεις αν το προβλημα σταματαει η οχι. 
εχεις μοτερ για αυξηση πιεσης νερου η οχι?

----------


## chipakos-original

> παρε και βαλε δοκιμαστικα και μια αλλη βρυση για να δεις αν το προβλημα σταματαει η οχι. 
> εχεις μοτερ για αυξηση πιεσης νερου η οχι?


Μάλλον από εκεί θα ξεκινήσω βάζοντας δοκιμαστικά μία άλλη μπαταρία και θα σας πω μόλις έχω νέα. Μοτέρ δεν διαθέτω πάντως για αύξηση πίεσης.

----------


## stelakis1914

Είχα κι εγώ αντίστοιχα πρόβλημα στο μπάνιο μου και το έλυσα με την αντικατάσταση της μπαταρίας βάζοντας μια των 12€. 

Θυμόμουν μετά πως έμπαινα στο μπάνιο τα ξημερώματα και σκεφτόμουν πως θα ανοίξω την βρύση, χωρίς να ξυπνήσω όλον τον κόσμο και έλεγα μετά πως δεν την άλλαζα τόσο καιρό.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Είχα κι εγώ αντίστοιχα πρόβλημα στο μπάνιο μου και το έλυσα με την αντικατάσταση της μπαταρίας βάζοντας μια των 12€. 
> 
> Θυμόμουν μετά πως έμπαινα στο μπάνιο τα ξημερώματα και σκεφτόμουν πως θα ανοίξω την βρύση, χωρίς να ξυπνήσω όλον τον κόσμο και έλεγα μετά πως δεν την άλλαζα τόσο καιρό.


Ακριβώς αυτό μου συμβαίνει τώρα και μάλλον ο μηχανισμός της μπαταρίας θα αντικατασταθεί τελικά αφού όμως πρώτα δοκιμάσω μία άλλη μπαταρία. Οταν θα ξεκοιλιάσω τον παλιό μηχανισμό θα προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που χαλάει εκεί μέσα έτσι στα τελείως ξαφνικά.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν έχεις και άλλη μπαταρία ίδιας μάρκας, κάνε σκάντζα τους μηχανισμούς για δοκιμή.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αν έχεις και άλλη μπαταρία ίδιας μάρκας, κάνε σκάντζα τους μηχανισμούς για δοκιμή.


Αυτό έκανα μόλις σήμερα . Πήρα από το μπιντέ του μπάνιου μου τον μηχανισμό που είναι τελείως καινούριος τον τοποθέτησα κι όλα καλά. Το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε. Παρατήρησα ότι ο μηχανισμός έχει σχετικά απλή λειτουργία αλλά από τον παλιό μηχανισμό λείπει εσωτερικά ένα μικρό δίχτυ το οποίο ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να πει ότι κάνει την δουλειά του φίλτρου όμως τελικά φαίνεται ότι δημιουργεί και ομοιομορφία στην κατανομή του νερού.

----------


## xifis

Επαναφερω το θεμα καθως απο αναζητηση ηρθα εδω,εχω το ιδιο προβλημα συγκεκριμενα ξαφνικα η βρυση του μπανιου την ανοιγεις κ κανει σαν κομπρεσερ πολυ δυνατος θορυβος που ακουγεται σε ολο το σπιτι,το χειροτερο ειναι οτι το κανει κ μονη της οταν αρχιζει να σταζει εστω κ λιγο σε ανυποπτο χρονο.
Εχει διακοπτες 45' (μισης στροφης) τους εχω αλλαξει ηδη παλιοτερα κ τωρα πανε για αλλαγη παλι,αλλα γιατι να κανει ετσι ας πουμε.κ παλιοτερα θα τυχαινε να σταξει η να την αφησεις λιγο ανοιχτη.


***εντιτ
την ελυσα και ο διακοπτης που εσταζε ειχε μαυρισει -ηταν στο ζεστο- κ ειχε διαλυθει τον αλλαξα ολα οκ.

----------

